# Rain at the 'Fest?



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Maybe this is a repost, but it sounds like a fairly decent storm is supposed to move in on Saturday. I am already seeing high clouds. I heard that rain is predicted in SB/Ventura counties starting tomorrow. Will this impact the 'Fest? Is there a "rain" plan? Just curious. BTW, why the hell are we getting a rain storm now? Gotta be the rainy season's last gasp. :thumbdwn:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Forecast as of 12:14AM for Santa Barbara is 0% showers.

Sunday is 70% though... :eeps:


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

absolutely ZERO rain till after the road rally!:thumbup:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Beautiful mixed sunny skies/broken clouds on the coast until late evening. Socked in at the top of the mountains.

Off and on rain on the 101 North all the way into the Bay Area. Supposed to be hitting the southland last night and this morning.

-Peter


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Boy did we dodge a bullet...

It's been pouring in S.B. since about 2:00 am...


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Boy did we dodge a bullet...
> 
> It's been pouring in S.B. since about 2:00 am...
> 
> *


Yeah - looks like we'll have some rain for the next couple days, which sucks. I am itching to use the boat load of Meguiars products I won in the raffle  :thumbup:


----------

